# Conformation judge review



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I thought it might be good to start a conformation judge review thread. I think it might be helpful to list our observations and give others a heads up about what a judge might like or not like. This of coarse can not be the total truth about a judge, only our personal opinion and a small window into what it is like to show under them. It would be great if people who add to this thread could cut and paste so that we have one alphabetized list to review.

*Mrs. Lydia Coleman Hutchinson* 
Very thorough examination of dog. Does not seem to have a color preference or bias. I would ABSOLUTELY show color to this judge. Not looking for flash-n-dash. She will put up a solid, sound dog. She wants to see a steady well trained dog who is happy to be in the ring. She won't overlook shy, skitsie, nervous or poor behavior. She seems to favor a mature poodle in full coat. I would absolutely show to her again.

*Mrs. Helen Lee James *
Very thorough examination of dog. Made a specific point of checking texture of coat. Looked like she may have had words with a few exhibitors about the "over use" of hairspray... she wants them sprayed up but not shellacked!. She seems to like flashy, stylish Poodles with big picture movement. I would say that she would look at color, but that Black is her first love. I would show to her again, though I'd be wishing the whole time I had a real flyer to wow her with


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

*Ralph(Sonny) Ambrosio*
Well, lets just say he put up my female over a "big name" dog that was handled by one of the very top handlers. My female at the time was still very immature too and needed more coat. Heard he was nice and really liked her. Maybe...not such a political judge. I would DEFINATELY show to him=)

*John Booth*
There are two John Booths...the one I'm referring to has dark hair and usually a moustache. He is gay and likes to wear a bright rainbow tie! He was into toys. For all you "red" exhibitors out there...he put up a smaller red at a poodle specialty last year. He did not put up any of my dogs (cream and blue) but I was very inexperienced handling back then. I showed to him again at a UKC show nearby! He put up my cream as BOB. However I was watching him and he seems to like smaller refined dogs. A head hunter imo. I recently heard that he judged a show in Hawaii where before the ring started..he told all the poodle handlers to go take their wiggies out. I am NOT saying this to get a wiggie thread going so please-keep to the subject...just know that he may tell people to take em out.

*Doris Cozart*
(The retired Poodle Club of America President)
Seems to like refinemen and leggy dogs. Gave us a major. She's into minis. Would Definately show under her again!

*Mrs. Judith V. Daniels*
Will always remember her. She was very friendly and she seems to like the exhibitors presentation. She liked a good smile and I heard her say to a bichon exhibitor winner taking photos with her...she's had the best smile I've seen all day! She put up my girl despite her ugly browning stage (she's blue) over some beautiful whites and silvers. She gave breed however to a beautiful flashy black Special bitch that could move I tell ya! She commented to me.."Nice job! Very Poodly Classy!" I would show to her ANYTIME!

*Mrs. Lydia Coleman Hutchinson *
Very thorough examination of dog. Does not seem to have a color preference or bias. I would ABSOLUTELY show color to this judge. Not looking for flash-n-dash. She will put up a solid, sound dog. She wants to see a steady well trained dog who is happy to be in the ring. She won't overlook shy, skitsie, nervous or poor behavior. She seems to favor a mature poodle in full coat. I would absolutely show to her again.

*Ms. Janet Jackson*
Did NOT seem to know or care about proper movement. She did a pretty sloppy examination and half the ime wasn't even watching the dogs around the ring. She put up a dog that was badly high stepping and paddling but was white. The dog acted up and didn't run straight..unfortunately was being handled by a professional but even they couldn't hide it. Many observers were dissapointed and complained...I would not show to her again. Didn't seem very nice either.

*Mrs. Helen Lee James *
Very thorough examination of dog. Made a specific point of checking texture of coat. Looked like she may have had words with a few exhibitors about the "over use" of hairspray... she wants them sprayed up but not shellacked!. She seems to like flashy, stylish Poodles with big picture movement. I would say that she would look at color, but that Black is her first love. I would show to her again, though I'd be wishing the whole time I had a real flyer to wow her with 

I'll have to add more later when I can remember names as I think this is a great idea and would be a good reference for those judge hunting=) Please...if you have some names to submit, do so or this won't work


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

*Excellent Thread*

I really appreciate this thread as a newbie. Am going to start a notebook with this information. Cbrand could you please restate the name of the judge that doesn't allow hairspray? Was it Mildred Bryant? Thanks for taking the time to all that contribute!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Since I haven't shown a poodle, I don't have any actual experience. But I have been at lots of shows and watched poodles being judged. Most recently by Sandra Goose Allen, Michelle Billings and Edd Bivin. All three seemed to go over the poodles in depth and watched them closely while they were being shown. Hate it when the judge doesn't seem to be paying attention to the dogs. SGA and MB were cordial to the handlers; EB berated some handlers and even made a few cry, but he actually seemed to be judging the dog more than the handler. I've heard people say never to enter the Amateur Class because it announces to the judge that you don't know what you're doing--but as an example of him judging the dog and not the handler, EB chose a WB from the Amateur class in Poms. He was a stickler for being at the ring, and ready to go in when you were called; yet, told handlers switching dogs between classes not to hurry, they had time. I'd like to hear what people who have actually shown under these judges have experienced. Great thread, and one I'm saving, too.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

This is very interesting and important subject and aspect of showing !!!!

Great idea , Cbrand  !!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wish I showed poodles and had a more useful perspective here is what I do have though on the judges mentioned just above

Omg, the mention of Edd Biven made me laugh. Not in the bad way, I like him as a judge. He is an OMG EVIL work your butt off Juniors judge though. Holy cow, kept us in the ring 45 minutes, went over each dog twice, tried to trick us with vaugely worded requests and moving feet around during exam, and then called everyone to the center of the ring and gave each and every one of us a critique before he sent us BACK to the matts and started placing us. We all, every single one made the same mistake on his question of show me the mouth and then he requested us to show him the bite.. shoot.

My critique was he called my number and looked at his notes, and looked around the class and called me again (me standing right in front of him of course and I had raised my hand as requested, he was pretending not to see me). He spied me and said "Oh, Oh, you, did you even show to me today?" I was so shaken I didn't realize it was a COMPLIMENT (referring to the concept of economy of motion and disapearing behind your dog so the judge just see's the dog). I almost burst into tears. Then he was finished, I was the last critique and he put me up front on the in line and everyone clapped. He turned to the outside of the ring and said "Hey wait a minute folks, I didn't say she won... " If I could have vanished under the table I would have. No need though I did win the class and then he tried to kill us for Best Junior. HOLY CRAP did I ever need to PEE by the time that was over!!! I framed that Best Junior win and hung the ribbon on the wall, it was hard earned! lol

I think I have only shown under him one other time and damned if I can remember what breed it was I was handling. hwell: It wasn't a tibbie. 

I love love Sandra Goose Allen. It's bee a while though. She likes my stuff which helps. She will put up color in tibbies, but it better be a nice dog. She's a hard sell for a black tibbie dunno how that might apply for poodles since the idea of showing color in the poodle ring is different. She has always been patient with some of the nut job never shown a dog before handlers that are out in force with tibs and patient with puppies. Wasn't forgiving on toplines not being level and I dont know if that is a big issue in poodles or not? 

Is Maxime (spelling?) Beam still judging? She didn't care for junior handlers or for puppies the few times I showed to her and she always asks how old your dog is and has a stupid little peice of tape on the center of the table for table breeds to be set of on the far side of. I guess so she can reach them better.


----------

